# Happy B/day Frederik Magle



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

H A P P Y B I R T H D A Y
 Frederik  ​
Best wishes for the coming year
 and many many more  
(since it is allready April 17th in Denmark, we can start celebrating early)​
In honor of the occassion, we have cake for as long as it lasts  ​


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Of course I will follow: Happy birthday, Frederik! You deserve it.

Many greetings,
Daniel


----------



## Frederik Magle (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks a lot Krummhorn and Daniel!!!! 

I had a really nice birthday yesterday. So now I'm looking forward to increase my work on this site further in my new year 

All the best,
Frederik


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Another year gone, hope you have a great birthday. :cheers:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Congrats! Have a good one!


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Happy Birthday and an early Happy Fathers' Day! I hope this is the beginning of a wonderful year.


----------

